

Offer HN dedicated thread - vsergiu

I was thinking of making a Offer HN, but then I decided why not make it a thread where everyone can add their offer, maybe others are interested in posting.
======
krrishd
Offer HN: freelance full stack web development with Node.js (Express or
Sails), Angular.js, and your choice of SQL/NoSQL DB (Postgres or Mongo by
default).

Since I'm a student on vacation, I'll do it for a little less than you'd pay
typically, I'm always willing to fit your budget unless its borderline
exploitation ;)

Also, if it means anything, I was the winner for GoCode Denver, and thus a top
10 finalist for e overall GoCodeColorado competition- the top 3 won $25k plus
a contract and opportunity for $250k more, so I think that's worth mentioning
in terms of my ability to complete the work you need done.

[http://www.itskrish.co/#freelance](http://www.itskrish.co/#freelance)

~~~
krrishd
A more detailed and updated page can be found at
[http://www.itskrish.co/freelance](http://www.itskrish.co/freelance)

------
brudgers
The tradition of Offer HN was that what was offered was free. There's already
a monthly freelancer thread where people can race to the bottom on price.

------
vsergiu
Offer HN: Offering node.js, angular, php development in Dublin or London. I am
travelling through Dublin and London next week and I am offering some cheap
services and maybe I can help you with your app/startup and do some coding out
of a coffee shop and meet new people along the way.

~~~
vsergiu
cheap services = mostly free because all I need is coffee or a beer and I am
good :)

------
stevekemp
System administration of remote hosts - automation, applying distro-updates,
and related things.

(I used to be a remote sysadmin for a hosting company for seven years, and
have all the expected experience at both the technical level, and at working
remotely.)

